# Discount for AZers on new Elan Bloodline Mogul Ski



## gymnast46 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just in!   The 2010 Elan Bloodline Competition Mogul Ski.  170 and 181 cm.  MSRP $750. Sale Price $599.95.  *AlpineZone price:  $425 with free shipping!*  At checkout, apply the source code of *azbump* to get the lower price.  Use these at the Ski Sundown Bump or Bust Competition!  Limited quantities.  Order fast.


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2009)

skidmarks looks real happy! 

Very nice of you to offer the discount pricing!


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2009)

*Call it 1st day back from vacation!*



severine said:


> skidmarks looks real happy!
> 
> Very nice of you to offer the discount pricing!




So happy to be back........

PS: I'm better now


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 29, 2009)

severine said:


> skidmarks looks real happy!
> 
> Very nice of you to offer the discount pricing!



He's not always grumpy.....


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool! Good deal on those skis! 

I dig that "I am a skier" shirt. I should have bought one last year when I saw it at my former local shop. 

(RIP Action Sports in Cheshire :-(   )


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Cool! Good deal on those skis!
> 
> I dig that "I am a skier" shirt. I should have bought one last year when I saw it at my former local shop.
> 
> (RIP Action Sports in Cheshire :-(   )





They have them in yellow this year. We have them in stock.

Going to miss those Cheshire Shop Kids, sold them some Kryptons...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> They have them in yellow this year. We have them in stock.
> 
> Going to miss those Cheshire Shop Kids, sold them some Kryptons...


What's the AZ price on the shirts?


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What's the AZ price on the shirts?



The shirt is now online.  Limited quantities.  We have two Medium, one Large, and one XL

You can get another $2.00 off by applying the source code of *skiertee *at checkout.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> [/CENTER]



I am wearing that shirt right now.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2009)

The Rooster or the I'm a Skier?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> The Rooster or the I'm a Skier?



The rooster, the pic in the post I quoted.  Have the Line "I'm a Skier" in my closet.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 29, 2009)

Gah. Would love to pick 'em up.

But this is taking all my money right now:


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The rooster, the pic in the post I quoted.  Have the Line "I'm a Skier" in my closet.



Did you get it for free at a ski movie?  I got the same one a couple years ago in NYC.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah. Would love to pick 'em up.
> 
> But this is taking all my money right now:



And then the yard work will take all your time.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> Did you get it for free at a ski movie?  I got the same one a couple years ago in NYC.



No.  Swag from the reps.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah. Would love to pick 'em up.
> 
> But this is taking all my money right now:



Congrats


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> They have them in yellow this year. We have them in stock.
> 
> Going to miss those Cheshire Shop Kids, sold them some Kryptons...



I'll have to swing by and see you guys some time. I think you're about 20 or so minutes from work.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 30, 2009)

The "I am a Skier" tee's are from Line skis. Yes, their beauty is in their simplicity.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 30, 2009)

Philpug said:


> The "I am a Skier" tee's are from Line skis. Yes, their beauty is in their simplicity.



+2


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah. Would love to pick 'em up.
> 
> But this is taking all my money right now:



AZ Keg Party at modeo's this winter!!!!


Congrats.


----------

